# March Review



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Before I compile my ratings, I want to know who do you think is the Spur of March, and who has been the most consistent this month.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think the most consistent this month has probably been Devin Brown. He had an amazing month and played really well. Would you mind reminding me again what the "Spur of March" is?


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Simply the Spur of the month...

Interesting you picked D.Brown as our most consistent player. Actually he is currently 6th in my consistency ranking this month, but improved a lot this month. He used to be last in that ranking the other months...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DB or Horry for me


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

mr_french_basketball said:


> Simply the Spur of the month...
> 
> Interesting you picked D.Brown as our most consistent player. Actually he is currently 6th in my consistency ranking this month, but improved a lot this month. He used to be last in that ranking the other months...


I'm surprised Devin Brown didn't do too well in your rankings. It is an improvement though. :biggrin:

What I meant by Spur of the Month is: what determines if you get Spur of the month? Is it based on your opinion or on your statistics?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's still one more game remaining in March, against Seattle on the 30th.




Anyway, Duncan and Ginobili can automatically be eliminated. Parker averaged about 18 PPG for the month along with about 6 assists and 1.6 steals per game. The next highest scorer (Besides Duncan and Manu) was Devin Brown with 12 PPG, and then Horry with 10 PPG.




A vote for Parker.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man thats hard... um parker or horry db would be good to. parker had the best stats and helped a lot.... db had lots of pts when we needed it and horry is helping us by being a great captain... so prob parker then horry then brown. this month is a team effort lol


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

By the Spur of the month, I mean the Spur who put up the best effort for the month...

My ratings are not just MY ratings. They are opened to discussion, and I've always modified a rating when some people didn't agree.

They aim to be the reflexion of the satisfaction level we have of our players.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

OK, if it is based on satisfaction level than I will give my vote to Tony Parker. He has been super consistent this past month. Even with his tiny little funk he has been in since Duncan went out he still should be Spur of the Month.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

While Devin Brown and Horry have played well this month, their contributions are still sort of minor compared to Parker's.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I would give my vote to Parker. I know he had a couple games where he was inconsistent from quarter to quarter, and collapsed when we needed him most, but mostly he played well and filled in nice as the leader of our team.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*March analysis of my ratings*

If Duncan had played more then 7 games of the 15 the Spurs played in March, he would have been the Spur of the month and the most consistent Spur...

*Spur of the Month : Manu Ginobili*

With an average of 7.30, he did better than Devin Brown (7.09), who had his best month of the season. Too bad this injury stoped him...

(Duncan : 7.71)
1. Manu 7.30
2. Brown 7.09
3. Parker 6.86
4. Horry 6.80
5. Rasho 6.73
6. Mohammed 6.30
7. Udrih 6.20
8. Bowen 6.07
9. Barry 5.87
10. Massenburg 5.50


*Most Consistent Spur of the Month : Tony Parker*

Sorry for those who still think he is still to inconsistent. The Spurs had they worst collective consistency this month, that can be explained by Tim's absence.

(Duncan 9.44)
1. Parker 7.13
2. Rasho 7.00
3. Manu 6.83
4. Mohammed 6.74
5. Horry 6.66
6. Brown 6.20
7. Barry 4.71
8. Udrih 4.33
9. Massenburg 4.09
10. Bowen 3.59


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Can you explain to me how you calculate these two things again? I know you have done it before but it seems to have slipped my mind. What is the difference between most consistent and spur of the month?


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

My formulas :

For Spur of the month = AVERAGE("rating serie")

For Most Consistent Spur of the month* = 13,5-25*STDEV("rating serie")/AVERAGE("rating serie")

(*): Potentially, a player can have more than 10 or less than 0!!! (but it never happened)


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

If you want to make the eval by yourself, here are the datas :










And my custom level of performance evolution :


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great graphs! :clap:

Thanks for sharing your formulas and data. Parker had a great month of March despite a tiny bit of bad play at the end so he deserves the most consistent. I am surprised at Ginobili being Spur of the Month because overall I thought he did not play too well this month.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I applaud your effort and ratings once again mr_french. Very nice stuff. 




Although the Barry bandwagon heated up recently, he still didn't have a good month, which is perfectly reflected in your ratings.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think your ratings reflect very well the Spur of the Month and most Consistent Spurs. I may rag on Parker some about his consistency, but it has improved a bunch this year. My personal votes would have been Devin Brown for Spur of the Month, and TP as most consistent, but I can't argue with Manu.

As for Barry, he had a good 4 game stretch at the end, but his month overall was still quite poor. Hopefully he keeps up his good play and is April Spur of the Month.


----------

